# Shigefusa refurbishment



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a sneak peak of the Shigefussa refurbishment I promised a while back. I've put about 3 hours into it, so far, and removed a lot of metal (about 3 grams), but only about .15mm of height, and almost all of that was correcting the heel, which had a hole. I own this knife, now, so I'll be a bit more aggressive than I would have been previously. So far I've used a DMT XC, DMT C and Beston 500, having done about 80% of the thinning and a rough refinish to remove the diamond scratches. I'll do more thinning and refinement on a Chosera 1k, then round any sharp edges, re-finish, and then sharpen. I've documented each step, and I'll post a guide, at the end. You might notice a bend in the knife on the original tip pic: that isn't an illusion, though it is exaggerated in the picture. It's perfectly straight, now. The choil is also thinner and more refined in geometry than you can see, due to bad lighting in my kitchen this time of day. My final pics will be in sunlight. Thanks go to my new hand ortho, who finally figured out what was wrong with my thumb, and took 90% of the pain away with a needle in just the right place.

here is the sneak peak gallery.


----------



## schanop (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome. It now looks quite a fair bit thinner.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice work, ER. :thumbsup:


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'd love to handle an unadulterated 240 kasumi Shig to compare, once I'm done, but I'm out of things to sell in order to buy new knives!


----------



## tripleq (Sep 23, 2013)

Big difference. Nice!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks great Jacob. Love to see some cutting reviews.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll finish it in the next couple days, and do so. I think it's going to be really nice, and quite different from the Heijis.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 24, 2013)

It's a looker, again. Nice work, already!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 24, 2013)

Insanely thin and a beautiful knife!


----------



## richinva (Sep 24, 2013)

Quite different than "before." I love modifying stuff to suit my needs.................


----------



## cheflarge (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like a REAL cutter! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm about done with it, right now, I think. Here are a couple more teasers: album. It's not as asymmetric as the looks in the choil shot, the light just caught the rounded edge in a funny way.

It cuts very, very well.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice job! Are you feeling a bit of Shig love yet? I'm sure it cuts very well.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 24, 2013)

I've always loved my Shigs. I love this Shig much more than my last Shig, because this Shig hadn't been ruined before I got my hands on it (it was thick as hell, but profile was good), and I'm truly qualified to work on a Shig, these days, unlike when I last bought one (which was ruined, anyway, and the person who bought it got a knife that cut well, at a good price with a great custom handle, but needed to be turned into a 210). It's a great cutter. Still not as good as my Heijis, but I really like it.


----------



## mpukas (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice work Jacob. Thanks for sharing.


----------

